# Updating ISTA



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Hi all, as per the title I would like some help/information on updating my ISTA+4.04.12 to the latest version and also updating my ISTA/P from 3.61.0.500 to 3.61.4?
Is it a case of changing the psdzdata in both applications or is there more too it, please anyone that has any help would be much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ISTA+: downloading MSI plus delta files as well as using ILean license/ISTA Launcher to update.

ISTA-P: download *.istap & *.exe and executing the ladder.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> ISTA+: downloading MSI plus delta files as well as using ILean license/ISTA Launcher to update.
> 
> ISTA-P: download *.istap & *.exe and executing the ladder.


Thank you for your reply 
I have the links to the latest ISTA+ and the ISTA/P would I be better uninstalling the programs, then start again install latest versions?

My ISTA/D(+) is the Rheingold torrent as well as the ISTA p the same


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> Thank you for your reply
> I have the links to the latest ISTA+ and the ISTA/P would I be better uninstalling the programs, then start again install latest versions?
> 
> My ISTA/D(+) is the Rheingold torrent as well as the ISTA p the same


If standalone, you delete and replay. If native, you just update.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> If standalone, you delete and replay. If native, you just update.


Sorry for my ignorance but how would I find out regarding the standalone or native would there be something I can look for to distinguish this?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but how would I find out regarding the standalone or native would there be something I can look for to distinguish this?


Standalone is drag, drop, and run.

Native uses installer and you would find in Control Panel list of programs.


----------



## derutatu (Apr 24, 2017)

Be aware, 4.05.21 and 4.05.31 have issues regarding update for NBT.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

derutatu said:


> Be aware, 4.05.21 and 4.05.31 have issues regarding update for NBT.


Yes I know in the dealer network that they were having issues which kept crashing the head units and had to be rectified with ISTA/P 3.61.4

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Standalone is drag, drop, and run.
> 
> Native uses installer and you would find in Control Panel list of programs.


I'm not 100% but I do believe my ISTA+ and ISTA/P to be the native version as it took some time setting up and has folders on my C/: drive.. 
Where do I find the updates and information to do said updates?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> I'm not 100% but I do believe my ISTA+ and ISTA/P to be the native version as it took some time setting up and has folders on my C/: drive..
> Where do I find the updates and information to do said updates?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Sounds like Standalone.

ISTA+: all you do is run ISTA Launcher and it places everything as needed, including installing ICOM firmware.

You would also know whether you have Admin Client with Ilean license.

You can request latest in this thread: Where to download ISTA/D Rheingold?


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Sounds like Standalone.
> 
> ISTA+: all you do is run ISTA Launcher and it places everything as needed, including installing ICOM firmware.
> 
> ...


After further looking into your correct it is the standalone version.. If I was to uninstall the ista/d and ista/p I currently have am I able to get the native versions from this forum with installation guides?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Sounds like Standalone.
> 
> ISTA+: all you do is run ISTA Launcher and it places everything as needed, including installing ICOM firmware.
> 
> ...


or would I be best keeping what I have now (standalone) and try update that?
all help would be appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> After further looking into your correct it is the standalone version.. If I was to uninstall the ista/d and ista/p I currently have am I able to get the native versions from this forum with installation guides?





BMWmatt123 said:


> or would I be best keeping what I have now (standalone) and try update that?
> all help would be appreciated :thumbup:


Native installs, at least with ISTA+, require an Admin license. You will not get that from this forum, but you can from others.

Advantage of native is ability to download smaller update files. Advantage of standalone is ability to run from anywhere, including secondary drives. Functionality is ultimately the same.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Native installs, at least with ISTA+, require an Admin license. You will not get that from this forum, but you can from others.
> 
> Advantage of native is ability to download smaller update files. Advantage of standalone is ability to run from anywhere, including secondary drives. Functionality is ultimately the same.


Ok great well I think its going to be more viable for me if I can keep up with updates etc..
I already have the ISTA+ download link and the ISTA/P download link are you able to PM with the location to get the license


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BMWmatt123 said:


> Ok great well I think its going to be more viable for me if I can keep up with updates etc..
> I already have the ISTA+ download link and the ISTA/P download link are you able to PM with the location to get the license


PM sent


----------



## Bursuc1980 (Jan 22, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> PM sent


Hi Amareto, just go through this,is any chance to pm me the place to have the licence for updates?
Thank very much


----------

